# 1/2 and 1/2 hen/rooster



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

In the last 2 weeks I've shot 3 birds that have hen bodies with a rooster head. They are not juvy birds. They have almost all hen markings except for the head and white ring. They are not overly pretty, but very unique. The last one had a 17" tail. Are there genetic issues or could it be an environmental thing? Anyone else shooting any of these. Sorry no pics.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Were they all males?

I've seen a few that I thought were hens, but by the time they are out of range I realize they have rings too, I then just stand there with a WTF look on my face.

I didn't shoot because I didn't want to kill a hen.


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

I really couldn't say. They didn't have spurs. I have no idea how to sex them with the finger test (not being a smart a$$). They have been all crossing shots so when they've gotten up, I've seen a dark head and a white ring, and I've pulled the trigger. The dog brings them back and it's like deja vu all over again. In the 100's I've shot in my life I've never seen one and now to shoot 3 in two weeks has me wondering "What the ...."


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Is there a pheasant farm in the area or possible an outfitter that might release birds?


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

Not that I know of, but it could be possible. I hadn't thought about that senario. 2 birds were harvested within a 1/2 mile from each other and the 3rd was about 12 miles away.


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

When a pheasant has a hen's body with a rooster's head, it is actually a female. The reason it has a male's head is due to (at some point during its life) a cancer in the ovary that stopped the production of estrogen. That is why some male characteristics develop. Longer rooster-like tailfeathers are possible too. I read this in a book.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Kind of weird he shot 3 of them that way? :huh: 
Cancer must run in the family out there!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Was it near a nuclear power plant????
G/O, You have any insight into this???


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

No nuclear power plant, but a coal burning plant within 15 miles.

I guess that leads me back to my original post...Is it environmental??? Could it be due to agriculture practices? Looks like I'll be gifting all my birds for Christmas  .


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

my dad's buddy shot one like that it is really weird


----------



## k4labs (Feb 1, 2007)

Mnducks:

Maybe if you would invite some of your friends to hunt with you once in awhile, you might have some definite proof of this rare occurrence which you claim to have experienced! My retired wife tells me she works hard at home every day also....


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

We have black ones around here that you see now and then. Someone told me that they are released birds that are suppose to be hardier than ringnecks. How you tell the rooster from the hen with them I don' t know.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey K4, don't hijack my post! You're supposed to be working. Christmas vacation doesn't start til 3:00 on Friday!! You teachers have it made!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We need pictures!!


----------



## RLK (Dec 27, 2007)

Im a newby here so Ill keep it short. I operate a pheasant hunting guide service in SD. We shoot at least 1000 birds annually. We have gone some years without any hermaferdites and the some years seeing two or three. Nine out of ten of these birds usually come out of a 5 mile square area. Considering we hunt in three counties and nearly 25000 acres that says something about the local gene pool.


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I have also shot birds that have these characteristics, a couple in the past two years...in the Benson, MN area. How far from this area are you hunting? I guess I just thought they were hermapherdites. I guess I thought they came from Texas and didn't have horns...


----------



## RLK (Dec 27, 2007)

We were in Brule county in South Dakota. ( south central area)


----------

